# Hot Sauce Recipes



## iuindy2l (Jun 14, 2005)

Homemade Tabasco Style Sauce

1 pound fresh red tabasco chiles, (chopped or whole)
2 cups distilled white vinegar 
2 teaspoons salt 
Combine the chiles and the vinegar in a saucepan and heat. Stir in the salt and simmer for 5 minutes. Remove from the heat, cool, and place in a blender. Puree until smooth and place in a glass jar. Allow to steep for 2 weeks in the refrigerator.
Remove, strain the sauce, and adjust the consistency by adding more vinegar if necessary.
Yield: 2 cups
Heat Scale: Hot


----------



## iuindy2l (Jun 14, 2005)

Jalapeno Sauce

- 12 jalapeno peppers
- ½ cup (4oz) red wine vinegar
- 1 whole lime
- 1 tablespoon sugar
-1/2 tbs. salt
-1/2 tbs. onion powder
-1/2 tbs. garlic powder
Cut hot pepper in half and remove seeds. Drop in boiling water for 30 seconds to blanche. Squeeze juice from lime and combine hot peppers with all other ingredients in blender and chop. Blend all ingredients together.


----------



## iuindy2l (Jun 14, 2005)

JALAPENO SLICES

Cut jalapeno’s into thin slices
2 cups white vinegar
1 cup water
2 Tbspn salt

Boil water and vinegar
Add jalapeno’s and salt
Boil for 5 minutes
Stuff peppers into jar
Fill with left over vinegar and water


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Welcome to the Jungle, we like it hot!


----------



## iuindy2l (Jun 14, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Welcome to the Jungle, we like it hot!


Thanks. I had these posted, but with the recent problems decided to repost so other BOTL can have them.


----------

